# Concealable Sniper Rifle McMillan CS5



## JBS (Jul 6, 2012)

> *Breaks down into a common backpack.*
> With the buttstock and suppressor detached, the CS5 is only 23" in overall length. It stuffs neatly into backpacks and other inconspicuous carriers, yet it delivers the stopping authority of a .308 projectile.
> 
> *Sub-MOA accuracy, subsonic or full power.*
> Using McMillan's match-grade 200 grain subsonic .308 Winchester ammunition, the CS5 will deliver 0.75 MOA performance or better in urban settings. With full power match grade ammunition, the CS5 will also deliver 0.75 MOA performance or better at typical 7.62 NATO distances. Hence, it is a dual purpose firearm serving subsonic as well as traditional sniper rifle roles.


 











Brochure (PDF):

(copy & paste in your browser)

mcmillanusa.com/pdfs/FINAL%20MAC-CS5.pdf


----------



## JBS (Jul 6, 2012)

Video take-down and features:


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 6, 2012)

I want one for finding a parking spot at Costco.


----------

